# Toro GTS 6.5 hp



## superaggie79 (May 28, 2007)

My g/f's grandparents just gave this to me this weekend. It was bought last year and has been run 1 time. When I go to start it, it fires on the first pull but then dies. I've taken apart the carburetor and cleaned it but it still does the same thing. It looks brand new. Also if I get it to fire and continue to push the primer button it will run but die as soon as I stop. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think you are getting fuel through the carburetor. Check the nozzle tube and the metering jet in the bowl nut. If these are both clear then check the intake tube and make sure it is not broken or cracked, that it is tight where it attaches to the cylinder head and that the "O" ring or gasket where the carburetor is attached is not missing and in good condition.


----------



## superaggie79 (May 28, 2007)

Can you describe what I'm looking for? I've never really worked on small engines I was just looking for help.


----------



## TheTrader (May 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone

This is my first post here, I have been doing some searching on repair to my old Toro GTS 6.5hp mower, and this site kept poping up, and I found this thread that describes my exact problem.

The mower was stored under the deck all winter, pulled it out the other day, started on the first pull, ran for a few minutes just great. 

fast forward to last night, I threw on a new Atomic blade (those are hard to find!!) started it up, worked great again, so decided to clean it up, shook the dirt out of the air filter, wire-brushed off the spark plug and gapped to.040 (is this ok?) cleaned the contacts for the magneto off with some sand paper (they had a bit of rust)

anyway, now it will start right up first pull hafter 3 pumps, but then just dies right off.... 

I dis-mantled the carb, everything looked ok... put back together, does same thing... 

I am wondering if its just the old gas... or maby even water in the gas....???? gonna drain the old gas tonight and put some new in & see what happens.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The spark plug gap should be around .030". If your using gas from last season, I would drain and add fresh fuel. Let us know how you make out...


----------



## TheTrader (May 15, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> The spark plug gap should be around .030". If your using gas from last season, I would drain and add fresh fuel. Let us know how you make out...


I managed to get it going with a bit of methyl hydrate mixed in the tank, once I started it, I just kept pumping the carb and it kept going and eventually stayed running on its own... I adjusted the idle screw until it kept a steady idle (kept going up & down..)

Still ran ok today, but the plug gap is still at 040... so I will adjust that and see how it runs then!!

But once I got it running, it cut great with the new Atomic blade!!


----------

